# A kitty? For me?



## Mei-Mei (May 8, 2004)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the forum. I'm actually a moderator at dogomania.com so as you can imagine I know lots about dogs. I know nothing about cats, though, and I'm supposed to be getting a kitten tomorrow. My friend's cat had kittens (I know, I know. I gave him a really hard time about not having his cat spayed) and since the kittens are already here I decided to take one so that it can have a good home. 

Any suggestions about making kitty's transition easier? I have dogs :shock: but I'm planning on making a kitty room in my house so that she has a safe place to go from them. I don't think they are fond of cats, but I think they may react a little differently with a kitten. Of course, I'd never put kitty in a situation where she would get hurt.

What kind of stuff will I need? And how soon can I get her spayed? Thanks!
(whew, I didn't intend for my first post to be so long :lol: )


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This link can give you lots of information about belonging to a cat. I hope you know that you will no longer be the Alpha being at your house. My collies were raised with cats, but I think you're right to be careful. Remember that kitty is at least as needy, if not more, as a puppy. I hope your neighbor is keeping them with mother until 12 weeks. 

I think kitty's antics will win you over. I hope she'll have some freedom when the dogs are outside. She should start out in one room, but she'll need lots of love and interaction with you! Good luck. Your life will be changed for the better!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Uhhhh, Jeanie, did you forget the link?

How about http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=library?

Hello Mei-Mei and welcome to the Cat Forum. Congratulations on being adopted by a kitten. Be sure to post some pictures of the kitten when you get the chance, so we can all be jealous and envious of you. :wink: 

Use that link and read through some of the posts archived here and you will learn more than you might imagine.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Who, me???? Forget??? Are you kidding? I just wanted to see if you were observant. :wink: 

Here you go:

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Poin ... wners.html


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I just wanted to see if you were observant. :wink:


Observant, huh? I was afraid I would be sent to the corner for being so nit-picky... =_ 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Mei-Mei (May 8, 2004)

Well, I'm really bad at taking pictures, but here is one of her. If it doesn't work then it's in my photo gallery. Thanks for the additional info, I'm sure it will come in handy as I learn more about cat ownership.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Adorable.

You've come to the right place when it comes to learning about cat ownership. :wink:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum. Kittie is adorable. Don't forget to have your litter and tray ready.


----------



## Mei-Mei (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the information. Kali seems to be settling in well. She's very curious and bold spirited. Right now she's attacking the chair legs. :lol: 
I'm sure I'll have more questions in time. I'm loving her already! :)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I think your kitten is sooo cute, love white paws.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome! I think you are going to be very happy you decided to adopt a kitten. I also have a dog along with my 4 cats. My dog doesnt like other cats (strangers) however he adores his cats and protects them. I think your dogs will adjust well with a little time. 
Your kitten is adorable!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------

